# Flaxseed oil



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone used Flaxseed oil capsules for constipation? I just bought some because I was told they are good for const. My big concern is bloating and bubbles. I am so miserable with bloating and active bowels after taking ANYTHING for a couple of days. It may work for the const. but I have such awful bloating repercussions that it isn't worth it. Anybody tried them? Success? Nogo


----------



## Dawhna (Oct 17, 2004)

No, but I've been trying to eat ground flax seed for the same purpose...2 Tablespoons a day...adds bulk, has all the good omega-3 oils, etc., and may help with the consitpation, too. It tastes, fine, too.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

nogo said:


> Has anyone used Flaxseed oil capsules for constipation? I just bought some because I was told they are good for const. My big concern is bloating and bubbles. I am so miserable with bloating and active bowels after taking ANYTHING for a couple of days. It may work for the const. but I have such awful bloating repercussions that it isn't worth it. Anybody tried them? Success? Nogo


I have used them for constipation and it helps. Depending on the size of the capsules I take about 3000-4000mg just before bed and 2000mg at noon. Hope it works for you as it does for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Flax cap's did nothing for me but I have been taking a ground flax, with ground sprout mixture as well as probiotics which has really helped. I have very little gas and a very health BM for almost 5 days now. It's called Super Seed by Garden of Life. I am very pleased so far and hope it continues.Another thing that has disappeared is the bloating and excess water in my system. I was having to get up several times a night to pee but since beginning the super seed I only get up once.


----------

